

Show HN: Birdy – Micro-blogging engine - hbbio
https://github.com/MLstate/birdy

======
arithehun
A great sample application which showcases a state-of-the-art parsing engine.

------
hk__2
The main question is : Why should I use your micro-blogging engine instead of
the other ones? The README is unclear about it.

~~~
zeckalpha
> Birdy is the main application described in detail in the O'Reilly Opa Book.

To learn more about Opa.

~~~
hbbio
That's indeed the best answer.

Another one is that, Opa should provide by default a pretty good level of
security, being immune to XSS attacks and database injections.

Edit: looking at alternatives, it might also be one the cleanest...

